# Anyone else hate Halloween?



## Rosebud1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Yuck.... I just do not like Halloween!

Maybe I have gotten more extreme as a parent, but I just don't like the dark energy.

Where I live, even the events for children have what I feel is an inappropriate tone -- "HELLoween: Children of the Damned" is the name of the children's party in town. Adults disguise themselves in really creepy (not in a cool way) outfits. Preteen girls wear trampy nurse outfits. Maybe I am just paranoid, but I just read the book "Protecting the Gift" and think that these are certainly times in which something unfortunate could happen.

Yuck yuck yuck!


----------



## FaithfulOne (Apr 12, 2009)

Yup...I totally agree. Our family has our own beliefs and therefore do not celebrate halloween anyways.
Christmas on the other hand....hoot hoot!!


----------



## tropicaldutchtulip (Jul 26, 2007)

We don't do Halloween either. My girls are almost 3 1/2 and I'm sure they noticed all the stuff in the stores and such. But they never asked and I never said anything. The only thing they said was why was that kid wearing a funny hat (Darth Vader) last night at Wal-Mart! I just said I guess he wanted too and his mother let him. Which was the truth.


----------



## buttercups.nest (Jul 2, 2009)

we will let the kids dress up, and may do some fun community activities and get a little bit of candy, but will be taking the kids out to dinner as a treat instead of trick or treating. i don't like the mood of halloween either......


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

huh. I wonder if it's a regional thing. Nothing dark at all here. Lots of fun for kiddos and whimsy.

-Angela


----------



## tropicaldutchtulip (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
huh. I wonder if it's a regional thing. Nothing dark at all here. Lots of fun for kiddos and whimsy.

-Angela

Not sure we are in the DFW area, so not too far from you.


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
huh. I wonder if it's a regional thing. Nothing dark at all here. Lots of fun for kiddos and whimsy.

Same here. I've lived in several regions of the U.S., and I've noticed that the "darkest" areas for Halloween are those where there are an abundance of evangelicals. No offense to anyone intended, but when people make the holiday out to be something evil, the rebellious will take it to the extreme.

My boys went out with six other teens tonight, and none of them had on any sort of dark or creepy costume. I actually saw hardly any creepy/trampy costumes at all, and all of those were on adults.


----------



## Savoir Faire (Nov 17, 2007)

Yeah....I'd have to say we saw mostly Star Wars, Ninjas and such...even a few chickens.

Maybe it is just where you live...I enjoy it and we always have fun. I personally get annoyed when people are always trying to get kids NOT to trick or treat...heck, I want to see the neighborhood kids and meet their parents, not have them run off to some parking lot out of fear of the unknown.


----------



## MissMaegie'sMama (Jul 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2xy* 
Same here. I've lived in several regions of the U.S., and I've noticed that the "darkest" areas for Halloween are those where there are an abundance of evangelicals. No offense to anyone intended, but *when people make the holiday out to be something evil, the rebellious will take it to the extreme.*

My boys went out with six other teens tonight, and none of them had on any sort of dark or creepy costume. I actually saw hardly any creepy/trampy costumes at all, and all of those were on adults.

Good point. Something to consider.

Fun here all around, too! .


----------



## lilylumos (Oct 26, 2009)

Nothing dark here either. We had a great time bbq'ing with our neighbors, the kiddos had a BLAST running around and trick or treating and we all had good laughs and good fun dressing up! It's all in what you make it.


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rosebud1* 
Maybe I have gotten more extreme as a parent, but I just don't like the dark energy.

Where I live, even the events for children have what I feel is an inappropriate tone -- "HELLoween: Children of the Damned" is the name of the children's party in town.

When I read the first part, I thought "what dark energy? It is a bunch of princesses and batmans running around for Snickers bars." But Helloween: Children of the Damned - is that for teens or for children 12 and under? For teens, it wouldn't hit my radar at all - but for little kids I agree that it is inappropriate.

Halloween can be very fun for kids. I wouldn't toss out the whole holiday - just pick and choose the parts that work for you.


----------



## Rosebud1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hmmm... some have speculated that it is a regional problem. I live in northern California, where there is a distinct lack of fundamentalist Christians, so I don't think that is the issue exactly. Though I do live in an area where people have taken 'question authority' to a whole 'nother level.

I guess I just feel that this time of year has such potential to be wonderful. I want to celebrate abundance, as I do live in an area with a long growing season and thriving crops. I also really appreciate seeing children in more innocent costumes that show ingenuity... I put my little one in a simple little leopard getup fashioned from thrift store finds. What I am seeing in town is very gory costumes on very young children (skulls with swords imbedded in them, copious blood...) or trampy ones on older girls, all looking very expensive.

As for creating that atmosphere myself, I spoke to some mom friends about hosting something a little more wholesome and creative for the little ones. Something where we could do crafts with our little ones, eat healthy season food and just be out in nature. Didn't pan out unfortunately, not enough interest.

Oh, and yes -- the "HELLoween" party was geared toward children of all ages.


----------



## cattmom (Apr 6, 2009)

Halloween was FANTASTIC tonight. Lots of homemade creative costumes. Nary a tramp to be seen - maybe because Halloween in the north is a little too chilly for that kind of foolishness. One group of older boys was a bit ghoulish, and I did have a triplet of adorable little-girl vampires, but mainly it was good-guy superhero types for boys along with all kinds of delightful poodles and cowgirls and leprechauns and cheerleaders and witches and teddy bears etc. Some of the characters last seen in Dr Horrible's blog. A brother and sister dressed up as salt and pepper (not much arm mobility in those outfits). One Mom-Dad-littleboy-littlegirl set dressed in identical superhero outfits they made themselves (red bodysuits, gold emblems). Remember those black and white pony skirts that were in-and-out within about a minute a few years ago? Well, it turns out that with a hat and boots and vest and some rope from the toolbench, that skirt will always be in at Halloween. I'd like to thank every single parent who came up with a clever costume for themselves and herded the kids around. Halloween makes me fall in love with my neighbors. I LOVE YOU PEOPLE!


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rosebud1* 
Hmmm... some have speculated that it is a regional problem. I live in northern California, where there is a distinct lack of fundamentalist Christians, so I don't think that is the issue exactly. Though I do live in an area where people have taken 'question authority' to a whole 'nother level.

I also live in Northern California, and I'm originally from a more conservative area of Southern California, and I've never seen the whole "dark energy" side of Halloween. Occasionally a gory costume or a hoochie costume, but no really creepy or dark events that are open to the public and marketed towards families.

That said, I do try to avoid Berkeley on Halloween (I live on the other side of the hills)... Berkeley is weird enough the other 365 days of the year, and it's worse on Halloween.


----------



## mamadebug (Dec 28, 2006)

Sorry your experience is so dark and negative. That sounds like an awful theme for a kids event/party. We are in Northern CA (in the bay area on the peninsula) and have always found it to be really fun. I did see the creepy (inappropriate, in my mind) costumes for kids in the stores, but didn't see any actual kids out wearing them tonight. We have done a lot of fun harvest stuff - the pumpkin patches in Half Moon Bay are great for that. I think you are on the right track with creating your own fun and celebrations. Some friends have a pumpkin carving party every year (with pumpkin soup for dinner), which is really fun. Every year on Halloween night, we get together with our moms group friends, have a potluck dinner, do some Halloween type crafts and then do a little trick or treating. I hope you can find some other families who are more interested next year, and that it can start being a fun holiday for you guys. My son was so excited for Halloween - but we keep out the creepy, trampy, gory stuff.


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
huh. I wonder if it's a regional thing. Nothing dark at all here. Lots of fun for kiddos and whimsy.

-Angela

I want whimsy!! My kiddo dressed up as a lovely little garden gnome and at trunk or treat, we decorated our hatch with a fallish wool blanket, real fall leaves, and some real pumpkins and handed out yummy organic snacks. THAT is what I WANT things to be like...

I felt like even at trunk or treat (meant for young kids!) there was too much scary though! I hate the bloody things, the trampy things, scary things, and masks. I don't like the candy-grabbing much either. The late-night teenage shenanigans irk me also. I'm a fuddy duddy I guess...

I really wish that Halloween was more of a fall celebration and less... icky. LOL


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
huh. I wonder if it's a regional thing. Nothing dark at all here. Lots of fun for kiddos and whimsy.

-Angela

Same here. I saw a few creepy costumes,though, now that you mention it. But most of it was really fun and happy. Lots of princesses, cute witches, big spiders on the porch sort of thing.


----------



## Momma2Gianna (Oct 18, 2009)

I also think it may be regional. I live in Oregon and I saw a lot of princesses, Mario characters, (Mario Bros the videogame), Transformers, and TONS of cutesy animal costumes on toddlers. The skanky costumes were more reserved for the 15-17 age group, who were not out ToT'ing at the same time my little one was.


----------



## Meadowlark1978 (Apr 3, 2009)

I LOVE Halloween. I will have to say that I am one of those weird people that love all things dark and mysterious. I am not so much for the trampy costumes but I am all for scary. That is what Halloween is all about. It was originally started by the Celtic as a night to bless and convert pagans. They wore masks to scare away spirits and so the demons could not recognize them as human. My parents are very Halloweenie people too so that could be part of why I like it so much.


----------



## karne (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm in the minority here, I guess. I don't love Halloween, but there's no particular reason for it. It's pretty tame here-kids have fun, too much candy--all the normal stuff. It's just not my favorite holiday.


----------



## Sharoncute (Nov 1, 2009)

No. I don't really hate it, but I don't really like it either. But most people do and that is good for them. If they have fun great for them. I certainly would have treats for the kids who come to the door.


----------



## Violet2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Helloween is a no for me but I like regular Halloween. Where everyone is outside and talking and the kids are running wild in homemade costumes (or even Disney princess outfits).

I love the energy of this time of year. You can really feel the seasons changing.

As DD gets older I would like to incorporate some of the original elements of the holiday, such as remembering relatives who have passed and talking about their lives. Maybe making soulcakes.

V


----------



## cschick (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Momma2Gianna* 
I also think it may be regional. I live in Oregon and I saw a lot of princesses, Mario characters, (Mario Bros the videogame), Transformers, and TONS of cutesy animal costumes on toddlers. The skanky costumes were more reserved for the 15-17 age group, who were not out ToT'ing at the same time my little one was.

Even the teens around here weren't going skanky last night . . . although the 40 degree temps may have played a part in that









We got plenty of teens, in fact, more than in years past, but they all had pretty good yet pretty "conservative" costumes.


----------



## EFmom (Mar 16, 2002)

I love it. I'm not into gory, but love scary--vampires, ghosts, goblins and the like. It's all pretend and lots of fun.


----------



## LisainCalifornia (May 29, 2002)

I live in Northern California (Bay Area) and in our area Halloween always looks like a Frank Capra movie set. It is fun and indeed filled with whimsy. Kids often trick or treat all the way through high school here, and unless you call Captain Jack or Elvis evil, then then even they were very tame.

We had a block party before trick or treating at the neighbors house on our cul de sac, and everyone brought a dish. I brought Paula Deen's BLT dip, and now THAT was scary!









My neighbor's son who is 17 was Elvis, and entertained us all night with Elvis karoke songs. The kids all went trick or treating together (with parents along for the ride) from 6:30 till 8:00.

We are now all sleeping off the sugar high. I think this was one of the best years yet. My kids are now getting a bit older, but still love Halloween just as much as when they were young. My 15 year old was a old fashioned prisoner with a ball and chain and stripes, my 12 year old was Little Red Riding Hood (I made the cape and it turned out great, if I do say so myself!), and my 9 year old was a Harajuku girl mixed with Rainbow Brite.


----------



## Linda on the move (Jun 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Violet2* 
As DD gets older I would like to incorporate some of the original elements of the holiday, such as remembering relatives who have passed and talking about their lives. Maybe making soulcakes.

V

We do that, but mostly the night before because Halloween is so busy!

I really love Halloween where we live right now. The parents go with the kids so half the adults in the neighborhood ends up standing around in the street keeping an eye on their kids while they run from door to door. Often, people who are home are handing out candy for two house since so many of the parents enjoy going along on trick or treating. Lots of the houses decorate and there seems to be some sort of unspoken competition for who can do the most jack-o-lanterns and the most elaborate jack-o-lanterns.

We had a nice mix of home made customs and store bought, fun and silly to scary, and people dressed up as a group.

If your neighborhood isn't fun, you might try talking to other people and seeing if you can find one next year that is better. I know that some people drive to our neighborhood to TorT because it is so cool here.


----------



## LisainCalifornia (May 29, 2002)

Can you give a link to that Helloween: Children of the Damned party? I tried looking it up, but all I found was that it was the title of an Iron Maiden song and I think Album. They were even playing at some Halloween events. Like at Six Flags--but that is for a party that is for teens and adults. If this is actually a "town" party, it would be on the town webpage.


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

I love Halloween because it feels low stress. I like to sew, I like to think up costumes. I love to see the kids in costumes, I love to see what adults come up with - friends had a "steampunk party" and a "circus party" and I just knitted a hat for a friend of mine as part of his costume.

I find Christmas very, very stressful, with all the expectations and SO much buying or making of gifts. Parties, decorations etc, cookies. It seems like there is SO much expected and I'm overwhelmed.

Halloween seems so much more low key - I can have a costume or not, decorate or not. Bake halloween cookies only if I feel like it, etc.

Our neighborhood has a parade with the local fire dept on the Sunday before Halloween and it's really fun. I meet all the neighbors. I went as a pumpkin this year - I'm pregnant and there were 2 baby pumpkins that I kept posing with and saying "There's my baby!" One lady was pregnant on Sunday and drew a fishbowl on her t-shirt. Her husband was a deep sea diver and there was a little fish girl and lobster - all homemade. When the fish came back to my house today, the dad said mom went into labor after the parade and had the baby on Monday. He had a picture, too. It was so cool!


----------



## waiting2bemommy (Dec 2, 2007)

We don't do Halloween either, and I was pretty ticked yesterday because I had wanted to do something fun with ds yesterday but EVERYTHING was halloween, and not just passing out candy at the front door. All the fun places were transformed into truly creepy-looking haunted houses. Ds would have been terrified. So we just stayed home and let the ghouls and goblins have their 15 minutes of fame.







.


----------



## Rosebud1 (Sep 8, 2007)

This is revealing a bit more than I might like, but here is a link:

http://74.125.155.132/search?q=cache...&ct=clnk&gl=us

We are a super small town, so it was organized by an individual, but it was pretty much the official town party.


----------



## possum (Nov 23, 2004)

Wow, OP, that really is icky. That's really a shame that it is such a dark and scary day in your town. It doesn't have to be that way.
I recall it being more dark and skanky as a teen, but I think it was the age and crowd I knew.
The most offensive thing we saw while trick-or-treating was a teen dressed up like an Amish boy. My husband says I was being a little overly PC to even think that was a little out of line. We saw a few witches (very innocent looking ones - I might add - one was a fall nature witch with colored leaves around her skirt), some skeletons (but not scary ones), flappers, a made scientist, lots of animals (black cats, puppies, Tigger, lady bugs, and bees), fairies, a few princesses, and a pirate (my son in his thrift store $5 home made costume).
We don't do candy AT ALL, but we enjoyed walking through the neighborhood to see some friends from my husband's work and a couple of my son's playmates. The mood was excited and fun.
Melinda


----------



## jeteaa (Jan 23, 2007)

I think its good for "good" people to get a day/night once a year to be "bad" and mischievous. I LOVE Halloween!


----------



## mama2mygirl (Dec 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
huh. I wonder if it's a regional thing. Nothing dark at all here. Lots of fun for kiddos and whimsy.

-Angela

Yeah, super fun and super cute where we are too.
My daughter was Annie, Papa was Daddy Warbucks and the baby was Sandy the Dog. Does it get any cuter?
(I was Miss Hannigan but the baby was in the Ergo so she got all the attention!)


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeteaa* 
I think its good for "good" people to get a day/night once a year to be "bad" and mischievous. I LOVE Halloween!

Do you mean it's fun to dress up and be scary, or are you talking about the egging and pumpkin smashing? I would be really sad if Halloween were like that here.

Here, it's mostly little kids. I didn't even see any groups of older kids this year. Everyone is very polite, the kids are all very sweet. Everyone says thank you and please and Happy Halloween. Then everyone goes home. I grew up here and there just aren't many random pranks. Older kids may tp each other's houses, but it's mostly in fun and not mean spirited.

I was a little disappointed that after so many trick or treaters (at least 120), when we took my daughter around there were only a handfull of houses handing out candy.


----------



## Karamom (Mar 26, 2007)

When I was growing up my family didn't do Halloween because it was "celebrating the devil"







Let me tell you, as a child who had to miss all the fun activities, it was very depressing.

I had to leave my classroom and sit in the library when the class had Halloween parties at school.

Hiding in the back room of our house so ToTers wouldn't come to our door- I could hear the other kids outside having fun while I was stuck playing board games with the parents.

The next day at school everyone had candy except me. It looked so yummy, when I asked people to share they said "no way- eat your own candy" Well, I didn't have any.

Every year I would fantasize about what I would dress up as if I could. I just wanted to know what it would feel like to dress as a fairy!

This actually isn't the only holiday we skipped but my point is it left me feeling like an outcast and to some extent like I wasn't "good" enough to have fun with the other kids. Just something to think about for those of you who say you don't celebrate.

This year I went ToTing for the very first time ever for me with ds. It was a lot of fun and it was nice talking to the neighbors. DS wasn't anything scarey- he dressed as Super Why? from the PBS show.


----------



## BugMacGee (Aug 18, 2006)

Me! I'm the Halloween Grinch.

It's fun to see my kids enjoying themselves, but bleh.


----------



## primjillie (May 4, 2004)

I love Halloween and even dressed up for work and won the contest! I had a lot of kids, all ages and all types of costumes. A lot of dark, creepy ones, but a lot of cute ones too. What surprised me was two groups of middle age kids - I let the kids pick their candy while I hold the bowl, since I had several types of candy in the bowl. Usually they pick one or two and said thank you. These two groups put both hands in the bowl and about emptied it each time. I tried to pull the bowl back and asked them to not take it all, but they just laughed and tried to grab more. I told them I needed candy for the rest of the trick or treaters, but they didn't seem to care. The first time I was miffed, but when the second group did it a few minutes later, I turned off my lights since they took the rest of my candy. It really surprised me and bummed me out. They just laughed when I pleaded with them not to take it all. What happened to manners and common courtesy?


----------



## LisainCalifornia (May 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rosebud1* 
This is revealing a bit more than I might like, but here is a link:

We are a super small town, so it was organized by an individual, but it was pretty much the official town party.


If you don't feel comfortable posting the link, then please delete it. I'll bet that party was organized by a lover of Iron Maiden. That is where the Helloweeen: Children of the Damned is from. They probably don't think it is a literal translation--they think it is more in fun. But all the same, I agree, the theme isn't for kids of all ages and wee ones too (as in the description). If it is just an individual oragnize it, I wouldn't really call it the official town party. Don't they just trick or treat in your town? Maybe if they don't, you can go to another area to trick or treat. That is the "fun" part of Halloween for most kids, anyway--not some organized town party.


----------



## Shami (Oct 9, 2007)

My main objection is the public display of death and gore. I feel like I have a right to shop in my grocery store and drive down my street with out seeing dummies, who look real, hanging and machetes with blood sticking out of masks. I cringe and try to keep my daughter from seeing it. I don't care what other people do or celebrate. I have a live and let live attitude, but what about my rights? Why do people have a right to display this in public places? Somebody will probably say that I have a right not to shop in those places. Where can I shop without seeing this stuff? I prefer not to see death, blood, and scary looking masks. Anybody know of any stores who don't display death? I guess you can tell I'm peeved about it.
Anyone who thinks that Halloween is just pumpkins,fairies, and animal suits is being naive. There is an abundance of dark stuff going on behind the scenes: death, sacrifices, blood drinking rituals, torture, animal torture and sacrifice, cruel games, just to name a few.


----------



## MissMaegie'sMama (Jul 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shami* 
My main objection is the public display of death and gore. I feel like I have a right to shop in my grocery store and drive down my street with out seeing dummies, who look real, hanging and machetes with blood sticking out of masks. I cringe and try to keep my daughter from seeing it. I don't care what other people do or celebrate. I have a live and let live attitude, but what about my rights? Why do people have a right to display this in public places? Somebody will probably say that I have a right not to shop in those places. Where can I shop without seeing this stuff? I prefer not to see death, blood, and scary looking masks. Anybody know of any stores who don't display death? I guess you can tell I'm peeved about it.
Anyone who thinks that Halloween is just pumpkins,fairies, and animal suits is being naive. There is an abundance of dark stuff going on behind the scenes: death, sacrifices, blood drinking rituals, torture, animal torture and sacrifice, cruel games, just to name a few.

"Dark stuff" happens behind the scenes all 365 days of the year, not just at Halloween. Perhaps I am naive, but I truly believe that the number of people who engage in the behaviors you mentioned are relatively few. Also, historically speaking, humans behaved cruelly and darkly long before the advent of Halloween; those tendencies are as old as humanity itself.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shami* 
My main objection is the public display of death and gore. I feel like I have a right to shop in my grocery store and drive down my street with out seeing dummies, who look real, hanging and machetes with blood sticking out of masks. I cringe and try to keep my daughter from seeing it. I don't care what other people do or celebrate. I have a live and let live attitude, but what about my rights? Why do people have a right to display this in public places? Somebody will probably say that I have a right not to shop in those places. Where can I shop without seeing this stuff? I prefer not to see death, blood, and scary looking masks. Anybody know of any stores who don't display death? I guess you can tell I'm peeved about it.

I was thinking about this yesterday. We celebrate Halloween, and I don't mind the decorations (although I do try to redirect my kids' attention away from the more gruesome ones), but we were at the airport yesterday and it was completely decked out for Halloween, and it definitely wasn't just pumpkins and spiders -- there was bloody, scary stuff, and the workers were dressed up, some in pretty scary outfits. I was glad that when our turn came up to check our bags, we were checked in by the gorilla and not by the guy a few spots over with blood coming out of his eyes and mouth.

I don't strongly object to it, but I was thinking that in places like that where you don't really have much of a choice about being there, it'd probably be best to tone it down a bit for the kids.

On a funny note, there was a really scary-looking house that we decided to skip last night, with bloody handprints everywhere and just a scary vibe, and as we passed by DS said, "Hey look, there's jelly handprints all over!"


----------



## Shami (Oct 9, 2007)

MissMaegie'sMama said, "Dark stuff" happens behind the scenes all 365 days of the year, not just at Halloween. Perhaps I am naive, but I truly believe that the number of people who engage in the behaviors you mentioned are relatively few. Also, historically speaking, humans behaved cruelly and darkly long before the advent of Halloween; those tendencies are as old as humanity itself.

Shami's reply: Very true. However, Halloween brings it out into the public eye, and I don't want to see it, but apparently it doesn't matter that I don't want to see it. I am forced to see it. My only alternative is to hole up in my house for a month. Remember, I am not peeved with the little cutesy costume stuff, nor do I care if you love Halloween. I am peeved that I have to see death and gore everywhere I go for the month of October.


----------



## waiting2bemommy (Dec 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Karamom* 
When I was growing up my family didn't do Halloween because it was "celebrating the devil"







Let me tell you, as a child who had to miss all the fun activities, it was very depressing.

I had to leave my classroom and sit in the library when the class had Halloween parties at school.

Hiding in the back room of our house so ToTers wouldn't come to our door- I could hear the other kids outside having fun while I was stuck playing board games with the parents.

The next day at school everyone had candy except me. It looked so yummy, when I asked people to share they said "no way- eat your own candy" Well, I didn't have any.

Every year I would fantasize about what I would dress up as if I could. I just wanted to know what it would feel like to dress as a fairy!

This actually isn't the only holiday we skipped but my point is it left me feeling like an outcast and to some extent like I wasn't "good" enough to have fun with the other kids. Just something to think about for those of you who say you don't celebrate.

This year I went ToTing for the very first time ever for me with ds. It was a lot of fun and it was nice talking to the neighbors. DS wasn't anything scarey- he dressed as Super Why? from the PBS show.


I'm really sorry you felt that way growing up. TBH, I had those moments too as a kid (I'm going to venture a guess and say we were raised in the same religion







) but in retrospect I think it was more the way my parents and yours handled it that made it that way. Last night I had planned to take ds out to chuck e cheese (which is a RARE treat for us, let me tell you) but my dad's car broke down and we ended up being at home. My mom acted like a total grinch making a big deal about closing all teh wcurtains and doors and turning out lights....I thought it was so silly. There's no law that says you can't celebrate Halloween, and there's no law that says you have to, either. I just told the few kids that did ring our doorbell that "sorry, we don't have any of the good stuff here!" in a friendly way. I don't think that any of them were scarred for life by one less house on the block giving out candy, lol.

And like your parents, my parents don't see an issue with keeping the kid at home while everyone else is apparently enjoying themselves. I think it's really unfair to raise a child in a world where the culture dictates all these holidays and traditions, and then to forbid them all without offering up something equally as appealing in their place. I told my mom that next year I'm throwing ds a costume party and everything served is going to have HFCS.







I'm not going to change my religious beliefs but that doesn't mean we can't have fun!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LisainCalifornia* 
Can you give a link to that Helloween: Children of the Damned party? I tried looking it up, but all I found was that it was the title of an Iron Maiden song and I think Album.

MDC's resident Maiden fan checking in. It's the name of a song (one I really like), but not an album. It's off The Number of the Beast. Helloween is also the name of another heavy metal band.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shami* 
My main objection is the public display of death and gore. I feel like I have a right to shop in my grocery store and drive down my street with out seeing dummies, who look real, hanging and machetes with blood sticking out of masks.

I love Hallowe'en. I love the spookiness of Hallowe'en. But, I have to admit I'm not enjoying the gore factor that seems to have kicked up a few notches over the last decade or so. Fog machines, black lights, webbing, creepy music, skulls, spiders, bats, ghosts - I can't handle all that. I can handle it when people put it all together into a spooky, slightly intimidating, decorating scheme. I don't do so well with all the blood and gore based decorations (there's been a zombie head with half a rat sticking out of its mouth selling widely here the last couple years - BLECH). Even some of the costumes are a bit much for me. I love the kitschy decorating, though - the stuff that blends friendly ghosties and happy Jack-o-lanterns with skulls and fog and all the rest. It captures all the sides of Hallowe'en for me.


----------



## r&mmommy (Oct 25, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shami* 
My main objection is the public display of death and gore. *I feel like I have a right to shop in my grocery store and drive down my street with out seeing dummies, who look real, hanging and machetes with blood sticking out of masks*. I cringe and try to keep my daughter from seeing it. I don't care what other people do or celebrate. I have a live and let live attitude, but what about my rights? Why do people have a right to display this in public places? Somebody will probably say that I have a right not to shop in those places. Where can I shop without seeing this stuff? I prefer not to see death, blood, and scary looking masks. Anybody know of any stores who don't display death? I guess you can tell I'm peeved about it.
Anyone who thinks that Halloween is just pumpkins,fairies, and animal suits is being naive. There is an abundance of dark stuff going on behind the scenes: death, sacrifices, blood drinking rituals, torture, animal torture and sacrifice, cruel games, just to name a few.


I love Halloween, but I would have been offended by what you are describing, and would have made it very clear to management. Not much scares my children, but I'm betting that would have.
Halloween in my town is FUN! There is the kid's parade, then TOT'ing. I've never seen a kid dressed in an inappropriate costume (adults are a different story







)


----------



## InMediasRes (May 18, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shami* 
My main objection is the public display of death and gore. I feel like I have a right to shop in my grocery store and drive down my street with out seeing dummies, who look real, hanging and machetes with blood sticking out of masks. I cringe and try to keep my daughter from seeing it. I don't care what other people do or celebrate. I have a live and let live attitude, but what about my rights? Why do people have a right to display this in public places? Somebody will probably say that I have a right not to shop in those places. Where can I shop without seeing this stuff? I prefer not to see death, blood, and scary looking masks. Anybody know of any stores who don't display death? I guess you can tell I'm peeved about it.

ITA. My family allowed us to ToT and dress up if we wanted, but I was done with halloween pretty early on. It icks me out, all the blood and guts. I didn't see much on the ToTers last night, but there are really gruesome decorations all over our block. We had one little guy who was maybe 7 wearing a mask that somehow was actively bleeding. It was so gross.

It is def a regional thing here in conservative Utah. I have never seen people so crazy about Halloween, and I've lived all over the west. We had to make a grocery run yesterday and a man in a VERY gory costume and mask approached DS in the cart and said "BOO! Oh, is he scared?" HE'S TWO! OF COURSE HE'S SCARED! I was so floored that I just said, "Go away!" He was also horrified of the strangers coming to the door, and he had nightmares all night. I'm really glad we decided to stay home.


----------



## LisainCalifornia (May 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
MDC's resident Maiden fan checking in. It's the name of a song (one I really like), but not an album. It's off The Number of the Beast. Helloween is also the name of another heavy metal band.

Thanks for the info and rock on!


----------



## Mal85 (Sep 3, 2008)

I dunno, it's not my favorite, but I don't hate it. My mom never liked Halloween... the blood and gore and dark energy bothers her a lot too. But my dad always got into it. I enjoyed it as a kid and as an adult, I like passing out candy and seeing all the kids so excited. But it's not something I get really into... nothing like Christmas!!


----------



## sisteeesmama (Oct 24, 2008)

I didn't always like halloween, either, and I totally understand where the OP is coming from on the whole dark vibe. I do not like the gory costumes and stuff like that. I don't even like it when people decorate their house with corpses and dead babies and stuff.
But I LOVE Halloween living where I live now. It is very family-centric and everyone really comes together and has a great, wholesome time. I like a little bit of spooky, and there was just the right amount of ghosts and witches, but nothing horrifying or just lame. We loved seeing all of the homemade costumes, the best was little red riding hood with a knitted red "hood"ed capelet and a lovely willow basket.
DH and I dressed up as hippies in homemade costumes and dd was a kitty-cat. My parents were cowboys.
It was great.
But I feel really lucky and will miss halloween here, when we move!!!

Thank you to all the lovely people here in COlorado Springs and OCC who made Halloween so nice, esp. knowing how bad and lame it can be!!!!


----------



## Ambystoma (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shami* 
Anyone who thinks that Halloween is just pumpkins,fairies, and animal suits is being naive. There is an abundance of dark stuff going on behind the scenes: death, sacrifices, blood drinking rituals, torture, animal torture and sacrifice, cruel games, just to name a few.

Begin thread hijack// Not trying to pick on Shami, as I'm sure you didn't mean it this way-it just made me think of something.

But, I always bristle when I hear people worrying about "blood drinking rituals", etc on Halloween. I'm a practicing pagan (witch-not Wiccan) and I have heard so many people from my childhood until yesterday as a matter of fact, insist and worry that Halloween is a bunch of witches worshipping the devil (who 99% of witches don't believe exists), trying to kidnap babies to sacrifice, and poisoning the candy. (Think Chick tracts stuff)

I promise-this does not happen unless you run into a psychopath, whose religion wouldn't matter anyway. It gets hyped up because teenagers like to freak out people and be all "evil"--think Ozzy Osbourne: that stuff is just for show.

No blood in my ritual with my DH last night--just honoring our ancestors; the local Druids and Wiccans I can assure you did no such thing. Sorry for the derail, but I get sensitive after living in the bible belt for so long. //end hijack

Ok-to original question. I love the Halloween traditions for kids-there's something exciting for children about dressing up and seeing all their friends as different people, too. Some of the stuff for teenagers has gotten gory, but I don't mind it as long as it isn't in the same place where the little kids are running around and could get scared. And jack-o-lanterns are delightful-especially with all the fun patterns people make nowadays.


----------



## Tigerchild (Dec 2, 2001)

Keep in mind that many Christmas and Easter traditions are held over from other rituals that may or may not have involved sacrifices and blood rites.

And Easter itself is the celebration of Jesus' death by scourge and torture (of course, he comes back to life in the end which I suppose is a 'happy ending', but people still to this day wear jewelry with an instrument of torture on it).

Thanksgiving can be seen as a celebration of cultural dominance and the beginning of the end for whole nations of people who died horribly from diseases and mass murder by the colonists. (not that Native Americans didn't kill anyone either, but you get my point hopefully).

It's only fairly recently that we have had the luxury of being able to pretend that death doesn't happen to nice people or to avoid thinking about what happens to all the dying and dead people around us. These days, we don't even have to profane our vision with the blood of animals killed for our pleasure and nourishment.

So if we're going to talk historical blood and gore, let's be real--it's our modern squeamish society that is odd. At most times in history even little children grew up seeing death both animal and human on a regular basis.


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

This is so weird for me...this topic...because I've ALWAYS loved scary stuff, scary movies, etc....but I have become more and more sensitive to those images and feelings over the last few years...and then SUPER sensitive since DD was born.

Scary movies, disturbing images...it's not that I've turned squeamish, I just have to turn my head away...I feel so conscious of these images imprinting on my brain, you know?

I LOVE LOVE LOVE whimsy-Halloween...the jack-o-lanterns, spiced apple cider and caremel apples. I love little people dressed up as their favorite thing...babies in lobster costumes and adults showing their goofy sides in silly outfits they normally would never wear. I love the idea of a community coming together to celebrate...and being outside at nighttime, which is pretty neat in and of itself for a little kid, you know?

To be honest, I don't even really care so much about the teenagers using it as an excuse to dress up as a trampy nurse, police woman, greek goddess, whatever else...when I see a gaggle of these too-young-to-be-dressed-like-that girls I always just sort of say a silent prayer that whatever party they are off to is fun, stays fun and that nobody drives home drunk or whatever else...

But yeah, the really dark stuff, the machetes, etc...the "bleeding masks"....I recognize that it is part and parcel to the whole theme...I love "spooky"....but it's "disturbing" that I am having a hard time with these days.

I guess the real start of my not wanting to have images of death, if I REALLY think back, started when pictures of Sadam Hussiens dead sons were posted on the front pages of all that papers...remember, years back, when they were killed and their corpses were photographed and those pictures were all over our papers? It was around then that I began to become more concious of the fact that we treat very greusome images of death and violence like they realy aren't a big deal...and I worried about that, about having these images in my head. Then...a year and a half ago when DD was born...something really shifted in me and I just feel like all my life I've been soaking in these images of gore and death and violence from the TV, movies, etc...and I just feel chock full, like I don't want anymore of it to seep into me.

So...Halloween, I love. Spookiness...I love. Trampy girls, I don't mind, I worry about, but I don't mind.....but I have to agree that some people do push the envelope. They are within their rights to display those themes on their home and express themselves in any way they choose with their costume...but secretly...I turn my head and don't want to look.


----------



## MaterPrimaePuellae (Oct 30, 2007)

Just wanted to post in support of OP!









I don't "hate" halloween, exactly-- but it's not a holiday I celebrate ( we really only put a lot of energy into Easter, Thanksgiving, and Christmas) or decorate for or anything like that. We lived in a neighborhood conducive to ToT for the past few years, and we seriously had maybe 2-3 groups of little kids come by... the rest were sullen teenagers not even wearing costumes... and sometimes in such large groups composed only of teenage males that I didn't feel entirely safe.

DD has been really freaked out by some of the "decorations" for sale in Target.

I also totally agree about the trampy costumes! That seems to be almost the norm these days, especially w/ teenage/college age girls. My Dh posts to a vehicle-related message board, and there was a llooong thread about how exciting the "sl***y Halloween costumes" are. Yuck.

If I lived in a pleasant, safe neighborhood w/ people I liked, sure I'd let DD dress up and run around the block w/ her friends (supervised!!) if it were important to her. But I'm unlikely to ever invest much energy in it.


----------



## indie (Jun 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tigerchild* 
Keep in mind that many Christmas and Easter traditions are held over from other rituals that may or may not have involved sacrifices and blood rites.

And Easter itself is the celebration of Jesus' death by scourge and torture (of course, he comes back to life in the end which I suppose is a 'happy ending', but people still to this day wear jewelry with an instrument of torture on it).

Thanksgiving can be seen as a celebration of cultural dominance and the beginning of the end for whole nations of people who died horribly from diseases and mass murder by the colonists. (not that Native Americans didn't kill anyone either, but you get my point hopefully).

It's only fairly recently that we have had the luxury of being able to pretend that death doesn't happen to nice people or to avoid thinking about what happens to all the dying and dead people around us. These days, we don't even have to profane our vision with the blood of animals killed for our pleasure and nourishment.

So if we're going to talk historical blood and gore, let's be real--it's our modern squeamish society that is odd. At most times in history even little children grew up seeing death both animal and human on a regular basis.

I especially agree with your last two paragraphs. I think one reason that our culture can support death in so many ways (war, death penalty, etc.) is that we have the luxury of avoiding death.

As for the OP, our Halloween was great. I saw three hayrides in our neighborhood and a block party on the next street over. I wish neighbors got out to celebrate together more often. I like this article. It might be interesting for some Christians.


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shami* 
Anyone who thinks that Halloween is just pumpkins,fairies, and animal suits is being naive. There is an abundance of dark stuff going on behind the scenes: death, sacrifices, blood drinking rituals, torture, animal torture and sacrifice, cruel games, just to name a few.

Can I ask more about this? Do you think there are people who actually drink blood and torture animals on Halloween? Or do you not like that people PRETEND to do that on Halloween? I support a local animal rescue group so I think you're right that there is a lot of animal torture and neglect going on, but it's not Halloween-related. Besides Catholics and other transsubtantiators, I don't know ANYONE who drinks blood. Blessed Samhain to my friends.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *indie* 
I especially agree with your last two paragraphs. I think one reason that our culture can support death in so many ways (war, death penalty, etc.) is that we have the luxury of avoiding death.

That really seems very unliklely to me, as the death penalty/capital punishment has existed in many cultures where death was far less hidden than it is here and now.


----------



## Sierra (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *primjillie* 
Usually they pick one or two and said thank you. These two groups put both hands in the bowl and about emptied it each time. I tried to pull the bowl back and asked them to not take it all, but they just laughed and tried to grab more. I told them I needed candy for the rest of the trick or treaters, but they didn't seem to care. The first time I was miffed, but when the second group did it a few minutes later, I turned off my lights since they took the rest of my candy. It really surprised me and bummed me out. They just laughed when I pleaded with them not to take it all. What happened to manners and common courtesy?

I thought this is what this thread was going to be about when I saw it, actually...a post coming the day after.

I love HOLIDAYS period. I love traditions. I love the flow of holidays in the cycle of the year. I love decorating and getting creative. I don't love everything about all holidays, but I sure as heck go in with a lot of enthusiasm to those aspects of the holidays in which I participate.

Last year we had just moved to our now-neighborhood. I didn't know what to expect and was thrilled that this neighborhood did Halloween just like the movies. I had never lived in such a neighborhood. Kids were out everywhere, and parents too... sipping hot chocolate as they waited on the sidewalks for the kids. Cars were fairly infrequent, and those cars that came by were slow and careful, so I felt good that kids were pretty safe.

The whole neighborhood was in good spirits, and we were having so much fun that we just hung out on the front steps with our kids (in between ToTing jaunts) to give candy to the frequent passers-by.









There were a few "Greedy Gusses" and rude kids, but for the most part folks were generally polite, even those folks who came later in the evening, clearly having driven from neighborhood to neighborhood to get the most out of the night.

Soooo, imagine my disappointment this year, having been so prepared for "Halloween Heaven" only to discover that (1) we had about half as many kids out in our neighborhood this year, (2) a number of houses were dark and so I had to walk much further with my kids for trick-or-treating on dark streets, (3) there were a lot of drivers out, most of whom weren't being careful, and at least one mom driving with unbelted children in the back of her car behind older children who were out ToT, and...WORST of all (4) I saw a lot of rude behavior among ToTers who came to my house.

The worst, worst story of rude behavior:

I had a group of about eight people come up at once, and I couldn't really tell who was with whom. One mom came up with a bag and said she was getting candy for her daughter, who was back further in the group. I gave her the usual 2-3 things, all good stuff (Snickers, etc.). I go to give to a kid next to the mom, and the mom pushed my hand aside and said, "um, how about that yellow thing?" pointing to the only "full size" thing in the top of the bowl (we had some full size bags of raisenettes --sp?-- mixed in the bunch). I was completely taken off guard, but before I could even as much as look at her, she grabbed it out of the bowl and said, "THIS. Yeah, this." And off she went without as much as a thank-you.

I lost my energy for ToTers pretty much right then and there, and at 7:45 during a lull my dw suggested we go ahead and turn off the lights, I didn't do my usual "let's at least keep the lights on until 8:30..." etc.

It was such a let down.

And to make matters worse, we are low income and had to save for months to have enough to get pumpkins and candy. We'd been really, really looking forward to this since June when we began...and getting a bag of full-size raisenetts to pass out at random was a reward for having saved just enough extra to get some. Which made that greediness just feel that much more yucky.

As for the "dark" stuff, I'd say...

1. Some of the stuff folks are describing (such as "dummies" hanging in public places) bothers me too. I don't mind images of death around my kids. I come from a family that has celebrated Day of the Dead since before I was born, and I see images of death as natural and not disturbing in anyway. But there is a difference between dancing, smiling skeletons and a hanging dummy. It certainly forces me to talk with my kids about death in a way with which I am not comfortable.

2. I don't mind the scary, scary Halloween stuff if it is not around little kids. If folks want to set up a really haunted house for older kids and teens who voluntarily decide to go there, great. But if my next door neighbor tries to create the most creepy, scary looking house on the block, it's gonna be an issue with my still-very young kids. Fortunately, I don't see a big increase in the scary, scary stuff from when I was a kid. It doesn't seem too much if any more gory. If anything, it seems that folks are getting better at turning on the lights and stuff when the younger kids come marching up the steps. And I feel really strongly that it should be this way.

3. I don't see a lot of the gruesome stuff where I am in terms of costumes, nor did I across the country in the last place I lived. Last night I saw only a few scary costumes, and they weren't gory in the least...just normal Halloween stuff. I saw TONS of princesses, mostly of the generic variety, a bunch of "superheros," a suprising number of robots, and a lot of very creative costumes of all types. My own kids were each a "pile of leaves." As for the inappropriate teen costumes, I didn't surprisingly see *any* last night.

4. I am sensitive to those pagans/witches/wiccans who, in particular, find themselves to be "feared" at this time of year. Satan worshipping and witch craft are different because as a pp said, most pagans don't even believe in Satan, let alone worship him. Though there might be some hidden "dark" stuff behind the scenes among some true Satan worshippers or practitioners of evil, I believe it to be very much a minority thing.


----------



## Linda on the move (Jun 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AverysMomma* 
To be honest, I don't even really care so much about the teenagers using it as an excuse to dress up as a trampy

My 13 year old, who has the body of a much older teen, dressed as a belly dancer. Her top covered her mid-drift, but was somewhat low cut. She wore make up including eye liner. I suspect some people thought she looked trampy. But that is not how she dresses day to day AT ALL. She prefers loose fitting clothes that allow her to hide her body, has never asked to wear make up, and mostly wants to be comfy and left alone.

I think it was part of her trying to make peace with the fact that she has breasts and is growing up.


----------



## Jennifer3141 (Mar 7, 2004)

Wow. We LOVE Halloween but we have strong pagan tendencies on one side of our family and strong medical/death stuff on the other. So nope, Halloween doesn't bother us one bit.
Some of the stuff freaked DS out but he also just likes to be carried still.


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Linda on the move* 
My 13 year old, who has the body of a much older teen, dressed as a belly dancer. Her top covered her mid-drift, but was somewhat low cut. She wore make up including eye liner. I suspect some people thought she looked trampy. But that is not how she dresses day to day AT ALL. She prefers loose fitting clothes that allow her to hide her body, has never asked to wear make up, and mostly wants to be comfy and left alone.

I think it was part of her trying to make peace with the fact that she has breasts and is growing up.









First of all.....awweeee, BTDT...I remember how strange a phase that was...I send blessings as your little beauty grows into a woman, it can be really crazy to still feel like such a kid, but have these womanly sort of objects hangin' around!









And honestly...that doesn't sound so trampy to me...what I meant, was the 15, 16 17+ crowd who take something definitely not really sexy and turn it into WAAAAY sexy....some of the nurse costumes I saw this halloween were like YOWZA! And the "lady cop" costumes...I can only imagine why those became a big hit! Oh...and TONS of catholic school girl constumes...I think you can usually tell the difference between a girl playing around and dressing up for a fun night...and a girl who is totally loving an excuse to go WAY over the top...some of these girls I saw really looked like, well, like strippers or worse even!









Like I said...really doesn't bother me in the least. I remember being 16 and having a long slender body that sort of appeared out of nowhere and liking feeling sexy, but sort of feeling embarassed about it at the same time...loving the opportunity to wear high heels and dress up and all that stuff...feeling very grown up or something...I get why the girls where sort of shocking stuff. I don't hate that part of halloween...like I said, I just always say a silent prayer that it stays young and fun and innocent and "make believe" you know? I just remember some of the parties I went to for halloween...parties my mother would have skinned my face off over...and I remember some girls got into bad stuff..and I just always say litle blessings for the girls..hoping it stays good clean fun and that there isn't a lot of drinking, etc involved!


----------



## Shami (Oct 9, 2007)

I think the thread is going in another direction than the op intended, but I guess I will respond to those who responded to my comment. I'll preface by saying that I did not intend to go into beliefs (Christian or Pagan) because the op's question was does anyone else hate Halloween and then she said that her reason was the dark energy and the creepy party for kids with adults dressed in creepy outfits.

I gave my reason for hating Halloween. The public display of death and gore. I can look away, but my two year old doesn't look away. I resent the fact that I can't even go to a grocery store without seeing this stuff. This is my real beef. Private individuals can do whatever they want on their private land.

Ambystoma- No offense taken. I know that there are wiccans and witches who say they are of the positive energy. Sorry I don't know how to phrase it. However, there are groups who are not. How about New Orleans? Plenty of black magic going on down there. No offense if anyone is from New Orleans.

Tigerchild- interesting post. I am talking about the weird, dark, gruesome, torturous death that is displayed at my local stores. True that we don't have natural causes of death(animal and human) all around us like the older generations experienced and we are culturally more squeamish about death. However, public places are not the place to display gore for children to see. About the other traditions, (Easter, Christmas) I have done my research, and know the history and choose not to celebrate those holidays because of the mixture. I also don't wear the jewlery of torture that you mentioned. To each his own.

Ellien C- I am not going to get links for this, but you can google Satan Worshippers, Vampires, blood drinking rituals and find a lot. Yes, it goes on all the time, not necessarily on Halloween. However, Halloween brings out all the gore into the public eye, and I do not want my kiddo to see it. She's too little. As a side note: I went to adopt a cat from a place that does not euthanize. This place had so many black cats and I asked why. People are afraid of black cats and also believe that they are bad luck. People dump black cats for these reasons. Sad. I haven't googled why black cats are related to Halloween but it's probably not positive. I did my research on Samhain, too. I have no problem with Pagans doing their thing and celebrating their days. I choose to not mix pagan celebrations into my belief in the the Lord Jesus and the Bible. I know the Catholics believe that the wine turns into the real blood of Jesus Christ, but I am not Catholic so I do not hold this belief. No offense to Catholics, I think Catholics are a wonderfully charitable group of people.

I suppose I should stop here as I have probably managed to bore some and offend others. Sorry in advance. Is there an acronym for that? SIA.


----------



## LaLaLaLa (Oct 29, 2007)

I really love Halloween. I think it's because it's the one holiday that is really a community holiday. In my experience, there is no other holiday when community members actively seek each other out. Most holidays are spent holed up with families or a circle of close friends or neighbors you already know.

Halloween is the one holiday when everyone opens their doors to all of the neighborhood kids. Moms and dads and single folks and retired folks and couples without kids all buy treats for kids they don't know. They welcome the kids at the door, smile and tell them how cute they are, and give treats to them.

Kids get the message that the people in their neighborhood are GOOD, are KIND, really like them and want to do nice things for them. They see that, hey, these aren't faceless strangers behind closed doors; they are our neighbors, who are good people. I like that.









We only moved into town last year, and DD started kindergarten this year, so she was especially excited to recognize some of her little friends from her class and from the bus she rides. That was fun, too.

My brother lives in Salem, MA. Now THAT place is crazy around Halloween; my brother and his family get the heck out of there every weekend as everyone looking for a thrill flocks into town. They haven't noticed any blood drinking or rituals, though; they are mostly bothered by drunk people puking on their sidewalk. They came here last night to trick-or-treat.


----------



## cattmom (Apr 6, 2009)

From lalalala:
"Kids get the message that the people in their neighborhood are GOOD, are KIND, really like them and want to do nice things for them. They see that, hey, these aren't faceless strangers behind closed doors; they are our neighbors, who are good people. I like that."

Yes yes yes yes exactly that!


----------



## twig (Nov 2, 2009)

We do not celebrate it either.

We celebrate the Autumnal cross-quarter, which occurs at the end of the first week in November. "Halloween" has no value for us.

As far as the kids, my children dress up nearly everyday, they don't need a holiday for that, and we wouldn't ToT, because our kids aren't allowed crappy conventional candy anyway.

As for the other stuff, we have that on our celebration on 11/06-07. We carve pumpkins, bob for apples, tells stories, perform tricks, have a bonfire, honor the ancestors, and eat loads of yummy homemade sweets.


----------



## CHoney (Dec 30, 2008)

We don't celebrate Halloween, and I really don't like being stuck at home with the lights off! So this year we went to Chapters (bookstore) and DH and I got a coffee and DS had a blast playing with the toy trains and looking around.

DH kept talking about how much fun he had spending time as a family, so I think we'll keep it as a tradition.









The community we live in is really great, and they have fireworks for the kids at 8pm for half an hour, and afterwards people are pretty much done for the night.


----------



## Linda on the move (Jun 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shami* 
I gave my reason for hating Halloween. The public display of death and gore. I can look away, but my two year old doesn't look away. I resent the fact that I can't even go to a grocery store without seeing this stuff.

Next year you might want to check out different stores in your area and see if one does things differently. I know that part of this is regional, but our grocery store decorated with black cats and pumpkins.


----------



## indie (Jun 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
That really seems very unliklely to me, as the death penalty/capital punishment has existed in many cultures where death was far less hidden than it is here and now.

You're right when I think more about it. But I do think that the way that we hide death (for example, not showing pictures of dead soldiers or even their caskets) makes death less of a reality to most people and as a result less of a big deal. I wonder if we might think twice about supporting war, for example, if we actually saw the consequences. Maybe not. I don't know.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *indie* 
You're right when I think more about it. But I do think that the way that we hide death (for example, not showing pictures of dead soldiers or even their caskets) makes death less of a reality to most people and as a result less of a big deal. I wonder if we might think twice about supporting war, for example, if we actually saw the consequences. Maybe not. I don't know.

I've wondered about that, too. It's so hard to say what effect the kind of coverage we have of war actually has on the people seeing it. I mean - most of the world's wars had no coverage at all. So, people didn't see the bodies...but they also weren't getting a play-by-play like the war was a baseball game.


----------



## buttercup784ever (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shami* 
How about New Orleans? Plenty of black magic going on down there. No offense if anyone is from New Orleans.

I am not going to get links for this, but you can google Satan Worshippers, Vampires, blood drinking rituals and find a lot.

I have googled these topics, and the only sites talking about the things that you are talking about are Christian websites, and they don't have any references listed.

And I am from the New Orleans area, and I would like to know where you got your information about there being "plenty" of black magic. I have no problem with you believing such things, but I feel that if you are going to make statements that are somewhat inflammatory than you need to post links.


----------



## spottiew (Jan 24, 2007)

I've never been interested, neither is kiddo. It's dark, cold, and rainy... many of the houses are not participants, we would rather stay in. ok and we never have good costume ideas.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rosebud1* 
Yuck.... I just do not like Halloween!

Maybe I have gotten more extreme as a parent, but I just don't like the dark energy.

Where I live, even the events for children have what I feel is an inappropriate tone -- "HELLoween: Children of the Damned" is the name of the children's party in town. Adults disguise themselves in really creepy (not in a cool way) outfits. Preteen girls wear trampy nurse outfits. Maybe I am just paranoid, but I just read the book "Protecting the Gift" and think that these are certainly times in which something unfortunate could happen.

Yuck yuck yuck!


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tinyactsofcharity* 

I felt like even at trunk or treat (meant for young kids!) there was too much scary though! I hate the bloody things, the trampy things, scary things, and masks. I don't like the candy-grabbing much either. The late-night teenage shenanigans irk me also. I'm a fuddy duddy I guess...

I really wish that Halloween was more of a fall celebration and less... icky. LOL

I LOVE Fall!!
Halloween, not so much. The dressing up is fun and the sense of community in our neighborhood on that night is great but I second all of Shami's below post -

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shami* 
My main objection is the public display of death and gore. I feel like I have a right to shop in my grocery store and drive down my street with out seeing dummies, who look real, hanging and machetes with blood sticking out of masks. I cringe and try to keep my daughter from seeing it. I don't care what other people do or celebrate. I have a live and let live attitude, but what about my rights? Why do people have a right to display this in public places? Somebody will probably say that I have a right not to shop in those places. Where can I shop without seeing this stuff? I prefer not to see death, blood, and scary looking masks. Anybody know of any stores who don't display death? I guess you can tell I'm peeved about it.

ALL OF THIS!!
I couldn't take a very observant ds1 anywhere this year without being bombarded by the gruesomeness. It's just gross. Nothing fun or funny about a severed head.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
huh. I wonder if it's a regional thing. Nothing dark at all here. Lots of fun for kiddos and whimsy.

-Angela

Same here. We have lived in KS, CO, Southern Cal, and MT. Lots of fun for kids to do that wasn't dark or evil.


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tigerchild* 
It's only fairly recently that we have had the luxury of being able to pretend that death doesn't happen to nice people or to avoid thinking about what happens to all the dying and dead people around us. These days, we don't even have to profane our vision with the blood of animals killed for our pleasure and nourishment.

So if we're going to talk historical blood and gore, let's be real--it's our modern squeamish society that is odd. At most times in history even little children grew up seeing death both animal and human on a regular basis.

I totally get this but I can't make the leap to severed heads and limbs and calling not wanting to expose small children to blatant gore "squeamish" and "odd." No matter what time in history you are talking about gruesome deaths and more specifically mutilation would be a traumatic thing to witness. Yet people display such things and think nothing of it. Even call it entertaining. I disagree. Just because it does happen doesn't mean that I want it thrown in my child's face. There is a big difference between learning about death and that things die and just plain gore. Seeing grandma in her casket at her funeral is a lot different then a bloody skull with an axe sticking out of it.


----------



## caj (Nov 7, 2009)

Celeste's birthday is on Halloween, so we don't really concentrate on the holiday on it's own but we mix it with her birthday. This year she was a fairy, dressed in a purple tutu, nothing gory or scary about that. She had a costume party and after that we took the kids trick or treating (my husband's idea), I had planned another thing, but oh well.

I don't really care for Halloween, I can live without tot'ing the gory decorations and all of those things becuase I didn't grew up celebrating this "holiday". My husband on the other LOVES it. He loves all things gory and scary. He can like whatever he wants, I just don't want DD to be exposed to early. Even though she doesn't get scared easily much to my husband's joy.


----------



## Tigerchild (Dec 2, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ryansma* 
There is a big difference between learning about death and that things die and just plain gore. Seeing grandma in her casket at her funeral is a lot different then a bloody skull with an axe sticking out of it.

Public executions have been public entertainment for centuries, including the time period when the US was just colonies or territories of various countries. It hasn't been all that long since lynchings were public entertainment (and yes, children participated and viewed these).

So I would say that there IS something in human nature where there is a fascination with blood and gore. Not saying I agree with it. But.

Yes, we do live in a very oddly squeamish time in our culture. I personally don't mind that we do, it's rather nice. However, it does annoy me when people pretend that gore and horror are recent developments or that they indicate a particularly decrepit culture. If anything, we are less publically gory than we were in the good old days. Children of the puritans would have watched people being essentially stoned in the stocks (when you hear of people being pilloried or put in the stocks, most people came away from that blinded and maimed if not dead). Public lynchings didn't really die down from their original gross entertainment value until the turn of the century and they continued on for generations after that.

My use of "odd" in this context did not mean "bad". I'm kind of glad to live in a culture where it's largely considered unacceptable to publically torture people because they don't believe in God like the people around them do, or because of their race, or because they didn't express their sexuality like they were "supposed" to, or because they were part of a powerless and vulnerable minority. Compared to our history, which isn't all that long in the large scheme of things, while I do limit my children's exposure to gruesome scenes, I'm profoundly grateful that they are fake and playacting vs. having to see people who have been hanged for real when I go into town or seeing people being tormented by the general public out in front of the courthouse.

I don't know why we as humans have such a fascination for violence and gore, but it certainly seems a near universal fascination.


----------



## CrunchyDoula (Jul 5, 2007)

We never participated in Halloween when we were growing up until I was 11. My parents stressed the fact that it was just a fun day to dress up in a cute costume and to get a bit of candy. In fact I remember being a magician with a top hat and going to 5 house and they were only neighbors that we new.

Now that we have children I have yet to explore exactly how I want to do Halloween. I agree that there is in general just a dark feeling that surrounds Halloween and I don't want to participate in that aspect. I want it to be a fun day to dress up and be silly. We went to Boo at the Zoo, during the day and the kids had fun and then we did a bit of trick or treating just down one side of our street. I will have to think about how to approach it in a better way for next year.


----------



## mandica (May 14, 2009)

And for mostly the same reasons as you.
I think when my children are old enough to notice, I will just avoid stores and shopping from september all the way past christmas!!!! LOL

Besides the dark evil feeling of it all, there is also ALL THE CANDY, and when you go all year avoiding treats, i don't think it would make sense for my family to encourage the trick or treat portion, anyhow.

Though there are some good and cute kids halloween costumes, a lot of them promote sex and violence.

Each to their own!


----------



## Angelplum (May 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tigerchild* 
Public executions have been public entertainment for centuries, including the time period when the US was just colonies or territories of various countries. It hasn't been all that long since lynchings were public entertainment (and yes, children participated and viewed these).

So I would say that there IS something in human nature where there is a fascination with blood and gore. Not saying I agree with it. But.

Yes, we do live in a very oddly squeamish time in our culture. I personally don't mind that we do, it's rather nice. However, it does annoy me when people pretend that gore and horror are recent developments or that they indicate a particularly decrepit culture. If anything, we are less publically gory than we were in the good old days. Children of the puritans would have watched people being essentially stoned in the stocks (when you hear of people being pilloried or put in the stocks, most people came away from that blinded and maimed if not dead). Public lynchings didn't really die down from their original gross entertainment value until the turn of the century and they continued on for generations after that.

My use of "odd" in this context did not mean "bad". I'm kind of glad to live in a culture where it's largely considered unacceptable to publically torture people because they don't believe in God like the people around them do, or because of their race, or because they didn't express their sexuality like they were "supposed" to, or because they were part of a powerless and vulnerable minority. Compared to our history, which isn't all that long in the large scheme of things, while I do limit my children's exposure to gruesome scenes, I'm profoundly grateful that they are fake and playacting vs. having to see people who have been hanged for real when I go into town or seeing people being tormented by the general public out in front of the courthouse.

I don't know why we as humans have such a fascination for violence and gore, but it certainly seems a near universal fascination.


The fact that Romans and other past cultures seemed to enjoy watching violence and death always disturbed me. The fact that it's so universal makes me wonder what the heck is wrong with humans in general.

I wonder if the the popularity of gorey stuff on Halloween is a result of the fact that today we don't get to see public executions and other forms of gruesome death very often. Maybe humans have the need and they fake it through yucky Halloween stuff.

Something else just occurred to me. Like another poster mentioned, the gruesomeness never really bothered me until I got older. If that, also is universal, it makes sense that in times past, when people died much younger, they didn't have time to "outgrow" their need to see death. The population was younger on average then now. Who likes to watch slasher movies? Teenage boys, right?


----------



## buttercup784ever (Aug 22, 2008)

Well, I like to watch slasher movies, and I'm not a teenage boy. That seems like a pretty judgemental point of view, as if only people who are somehow immature would enjoy such things. I'm pretty sure Stephen King would disagree!

Why can't it just be that some people like gory things and some people don't? Does it have to mean that some people are better...er, I mean "more mature" than others?

I totally understand if you DON'T like such things, and are bombarded with it at a seemingly innocuous place like the grocery store. I would never say that I'm a better person because that stuff doesn't bother me. In fact, if I felt that something was inappropriate, I'd complain about it on behalf of others even if it didn't really bother me personally.


----------



## Tigerchild (Dec 2, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Angelplum* 
The fact that Romans and other past cultures seemed to enjoy watching violence and death always disturbed me. The fact that it's so universal makes me wonder what the heck is wrong with humans in general.

I think it's closer to home than ancient civilization. If you think about it, at least at the Roman circus the people in the stands didn't personally know the folks being used for sport (unless you count the gladiator/celebrities I guess).

But in American culture, when people were maimed in the stocks or burned at the stake, it was the members of those people's OWN COMMUNITY that probably had known them since birth that did it. I guess not everyone involved in the disgusting racist violence of fairly recent history was a member of the community per se, but still...

I think humans are naturally hardwired with xenophobia, and without a lot of work on our part we tend to very easily move other people into the 'other' category that we can dehumanize.

It is happening right here and right now, even with our longer life spans. So no, I don't think that lifespan has anything to do with it. It'd be a way to make ourselves feel better I guess, but given Rwanda, the detonation of Yugoslavia, radical religious violence of all stripes, Darfur, homophobic and racist murder, ect....I think we do as much or more grotesque violence to one another now as we ever did before.


----------



## schoolmom07 (Mar 26, 2009)

Ok, what does Christianity have to do with it at all? You got some 'splainin' to do, Lucy...Also, Children of the damned...and this wouldn't hit one posters radar????? Anything with that title whether targeted at kids or teens, should be questioned. Is it a thing put on by a church trying to teach kids/teens about hell or was it an actual party? Anyhoo, Halloween can be a time of fun but mostly as a parent, I get stressed out trying to find the "perfect" outfit that the kiddos want. It is so expensive and it really is getting out of hand. We used to make our outfits out of dress up clothes that we had and we could trick or treat all over the neighborhood AND...did not even need an adult with us. Nope, I am not that old either-31 yrs. old. (That is not old yet is it?() LOL! I think that this holiday as with most others are now so commercialized that it is not even worth participating anymore and we live in a wonderful area for Halloween. The town (yes, it is that small) has so many active citizens in it that dress up, do elaborate things with their porches, some even go so far as to do a whole theme with their yards. It is fun for the kids but I don't allow my l/o's to be out there after 8:00 and they aren't without parents. It can get kind of crazy after 8:00 since the teenagers/adults tend to pick up a bit then. Oh, and we are in NC. Does that make a difference since we happen to be in the "Bible belt"?


----------



## schoolmom07 (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AverysMomma* 
First of all.....awweeee, BTDT...I remember how strange a phase that was...I send blessings as your little beauty grows into a woman, it can be really crazy to still feel like such a kid, but have these womanly sort of objects hangin' around!









And honestly...that doesn't sound so trampy to me...what I meant, was the 15, 16 17+ crowd who take something definitely not really sexy and turn it into WAAAAY sexy....some of the nurse costumes I saw this halloween were like YOWZA! And the "lady cop" costumes...I can only imagine why those became a big hit! Oh...and TONS of catholic school girl constumes...I think you can usually tell the difference between a girl playing around and dressing up for a fun night...and a girl who is totally loving an excuse to go WAY over the top...some of these girls I saw really looked like, well, like strippers or worse even!









Like I said...really doesn't bother me in the least. I remember being 16 and having a long slender body that sort of appeared out of nowhere and liking feeling sexy, but sort of feeling embarassed about it at the same time...loving the opportunity to wear high heels and dress up and all that stuff...feeling very grown up or something...I get why the girls where sort of shocking stuff. I don't hate that part of halloween...like I said, I just always say a silent prayer that it stays young and fun and innocent and "make believe" you know? I just remember some of the parties I went to for halloween...parties my mother would have skinned my face off over...and I remember some girls got into bad stuff..and I just always say litle blessings for the girls..hoping it stays good clean fun and that there isn't a lot of drinking, etc involved!

Yeah, I know what you mean about the outfits. I was trying to find a Dorothy costume for my 7 year old and OMG the crapola that I came across!


----------



## Angelplum (May 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *buttercup784ever* 
Well, I like to watch slasher movies, and I'm not a teenage boy. That seems like a pretty judgemental point of view, as if only people who are somehow immature would enjoy such things. I'm pretty sure Stephen King would disagree!

Why can't it just be that some people like gory things and some people don't? Does it have to mean that some people are better...er, I mean "more mature" than others?

I totally understand if you DON'T like such things, and are bombarded with it at a seemingly innocuous place like the grocery store. I would never say that I'm a better person because that stuff doesn't bother me. In fact, if I felt that something was inappropriate, I'd complain about it on behalf of others even if it didn't really bother me personally.


Sorry, I wasn't trying to be judgmental...I have just observed that when I was a teenager, the guys always seemed to like those kind of movies. But now that we're older, not as many people my age seem to like them.
I liked Stephen King when I was young, but not now.

BTW, what do you like about slasher movies, Buttercup? I like scary movies, but not bloody ones.


----------



## Angelplum (May 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tigerchild* 
I think it's closer to home than ancient civilization. If you think about it, at least at the Roman circus the people in the stands didn't personally know the folks being used for sport (unless you count the gladiator/celebrities I guess).

But in American culture, when people were maimed in the stocks or burned at the stake, it was the members of those people's OWN COMMUNITY that probably had known them since birth that did it. I guess not everyone involved in the disgusting racist violence of fairly recent history was a member of the community per se, but still...

I think humans are naturally hardwired with xenophobia, and without a lot of work on our part we tend to very easily move other people into the 'other' category that we can dehumanize.

It is happening right here and right now, even with our longer life spans. So no, I don't think that lifespan has anything to do with it. It'd be a way to make ourselves feel better I guess, but given Rwanda, the detonation of Yugoslavia, radical religious violence of all stripes, Darfur, homophobic and racist murder, ect....I think we do as much or more grotesque violence to one another now as we ever did before.


I know violence still happens, but I was thinking about it in an entertainment way...the closest thing I can think of now is boxing...at least usually nobody dies.


----------



## Trinitty (Jul 15, 2004)

Hmmmm.

I am mixed when it comes to my faith, and I am mixed on Halloween.

I believe in Christ and the central messages of the Holy Bible, and believe that they are common throughout decent human cultures.

I also believe, very strongly, in... the Earth. Seasons, ancestors, prayer, time etc. Some would call these Pagan beliefs.

..............

So... I'm mixed.

I really cherish the Harvest time, and I really enjoy dressing-up and meeting neighbours, and I really enjoyed trick-or-treating as a child.

This year, I am much more aware of scary things than I used to be, and, yes, the displays of blood and bones and gore really bother me now.... because they have taken on new meaning to me.

If my local store were to put up a display like the one being described in other posts, then, I would complain, and I would avoid the store if I could.

We dressed DD (19 months) up as Snow White this year, and she *loved* getting candy and seeing all of the other children and seeing the pumpkins. The children in our area dress up as really fun and creative things, I saw a STOP LIGHT that actually lit-up using those Dot-It sticky lights, great idea.

Unfortunately, while we were at one house, which turned-out to be our last, the guy who was giving out candy reached out and turned-on a glowing, cackling SKULL that was sitting right next to DD on the porch. She screamed and leapt into my arms. "Oh, is she scared?" Um? I didn't have the words other than "You think?"

Anyway, DD is still talking about "scary bones" and a small part of me regrets taking her out. BUT, she talks about the nice kids and the neat costumes and the pumpkins more.... so I am still tallying it up as a win.

NEXT year, I won't go to houses with gore and bones, so that should be a good fix.

...........................

On the general dark/light energy thing, I see what some are saying. I don't know what to decide about it. I think that power can come from two directions and that the bad origin can masquerade and influence those who are not vigilant.

Frankly, I see much more promotion of suffering, pain, death and gore in our day-to-day "popular entertainment" than in a million plastic skulls. It is that constant, inuring torrent of darkness and its _!popularity!_that truly disturbs me. I can't understand how people can not only expose their minds to such disgusting things, but actually find pleasure in it. THAT is what keeps me up at night.

Sorry for the thread drift.

Trin.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trinitty* 
Frankly, I see much more promotion of suffering, pain, death and gore in our day-to-day "popular entertainment" than in a million plastic skulls. It is that constant, inuring torrent of darkness and its _!popularity!_that truly disturbs me. I can't understand how people can not only expose their minds to such disgusting things, but actually find pleasure in it. THAT is what keeps me up at night.


----------



## HikeMama (Feb 12, 2009)

In the AP meetup group I belong to, we held a candy-free halloween party with our own trick or treat. The kids got apple chips, crackers, books, play-dough, finger puppets, really cool stuff and it was lots of fun for the adults too. All the dress up and everything without any of the negatives.


----------



## fork (Feb 7, 2007)

I love Halloween, but I hate what it's become. When I was a little kid, which wasn't that long ago, my mom wouldn't even let me go out until it was dark outside. Now they have trick-or-treat "hours" and sometimes they aren't even on Halloween! All the kids are done by the time it's dark outside, and its just sad to me. When I was very little I would go out earlier with my dad, and I don't recall anything really scary, and when I was older I would go out later with my friends and thats when people brought out the scarier things.
Theres no more little ghosts and goblins about, instead they are all dressed in trashy looking "schoolgirl" outfits and stuff. Some parents/events don't even allow little kids to be dressed up as scary things. I don't' get it.

I get that I'm the odd one out here, since everyone seems to be complaining about how it's too scary for their kids. I love the darkness of Halloween, and it really bugs me that it's being watered down and sanitized in such a way.

And yeah, I smiled when the guy with a chain-free chainsaw and scary mask came running out of the garage chasing my nephew(age 11) when he went up to the house with some other kids his age to get treats. The guy stayed hidden when the little kids were around, as far as I noticed.


----------



## buttercup784ever (Aug 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Angelplum* 
Sorry, I wasn't trying to be judgmental...I have just observed that when I was a teenager, the guys always seemed to like those kind of movies. But now that we're older, not as many people my age seem to like them.
I liked Stephen King when I was young, but not now.

BTW, what do you like about slasher movies, Buttercup? I like scary movies, but not bloody ones.

I like The Texas Chainsaw Massacre movies, Nightmare on Elm Streets, Halloween, Final Destinations etc. I'm also a huge fan of zombies. Anything with a zombie in it, and I'm happy.

I actually think those movies are pretty funny. It's fun to see the different ways they come up with to kill all those poor unsuspecting teenagers. And from a technical perspective, I like to figure out how they pulled it off. I like the gross out factor as well. Sometimes it's way over the top, and sometimes it just looks so real! Believe me, I KNOW there are people that look at those statements and think that I'm desensitized to human suffering, and that they are somehow more evolved than me. I've heard it all before.







I wonder sometimes if those people have trouble seperating fantasy from reality in other aspects of their lives.

I think there is a difference between NOT like something, and judging someone else FOR liking something. Maybe I'm just a morbid person. I also like the website findadeath.com (go death hags!) and the Autopsy documentaries on HBO. But just because this stuff interests me and you don't like it, there's no reason to try and justify your dislike by making it seem like you are better.

And to all who DO feel that people interested in the macabre have something inherently wrong with them... I encourage you to go out today and hug your local funeral director, deputy coroners, homicide detectives, etc. People don't do those jobs because they hate death. They do them because they find it interesting.


----------



## racheleuphoria (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't like what Halloween is to our culture either. I decided to Remake Halloween into a holiday that supports our family values. This halloween we celebrated at home with friends in (mostly) handmade costumes and with a minimal amount of NATURAL candy. The kids loved our Halloween Hunt and the pumpkin carving and campfire. It was wonderful!


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
huh. I wonder if it's a regional thing. Nothing dark at all here. Lots of fun for kiddos and whimsy.

-Angela


Quote:


Originally Posted by *2xy* 
No offense to anyone intended, but when people make the holiday out to be something evil, the rebellious will take it to the extreme.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Savoir Faire* 
Yeah....I'd have to say we saw mostly Star Wars, Ninjas and such...even a few chickens.

Maybe it is just where you live...I enjoy it and we always have fun. I personally get annoyed when people are always trying to get kids NOT to trick or treat...heck, I want to see the neighborhood kids and meet their parents, not have them run off to some parking lot out of fear of the unknown.

This was the first year I took my girls out trick or treating. We went to the zoo with my mom. Sophia was dressed as tinker bell, Abigail was dressed as a fairy princess. Most of the people we passed were dressed as animals, witches, ghosts, there was a buzz lightyear and a few other characters from kid shows. I didn't see a single person dressed in anything gory or violent.


----------

